# tru-oil in a spray-can?



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

I went to wal-mart today to see what they had for tru-oil, as that is how I want at least my neck finished, and all they had was one can of spray on tru-oil, marked down 50%. I bought it, but then got thinking about how much I hate spraying... does this stuff lay fairly flat on it's own, or does it run a lot like I find glossy spray paints do? Where else could I find tru-oil, in a rub on style?

Can you get a real glossy finish with it, or is it typically more of a sheen? maybe I'll do the body in shellac, or nitro if I can find it... Never had any luck in this little town.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

u can order mohawk nitro for clear at any richelieu.com store. easy has pie..


----------

